# Support Dubai vs City



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^

Maybe u should turn into a palsetanian like crazyeight and start feeling his situation.

It is exactly the same how the jews are reminding the world about holucost day and night and no one is complaininig.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Smussuw, its a skyscraper forum, this guy seems to have registered only to propagandize his hatred. Why cant he go to a political forum? I had enough of this, IRL even if i dont want to, id have to listen to such things, and this place is not supposed be "who hates the other the most" imho. And honestly, nor the israelis nor crazy have anything to do with the actual happenings, so why telling them things they are not connected with? Thats simply nonsense.


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

I know one that dubai cant win Dubai Vs The World.

Mabey they cant.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai would easily win that, because The World is in Dubai


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the palm puts dubai on the map, the world puts the map on dubai


----------

